# Additional software is required for QuickTime



## fb77 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys!

I'm having trouble with some QT that I try to open. When I open the file, I get this message saying:
"Additional software is required for QuickTime to playback this media. It may be available from QuickTime Components page. "
I click [Continue] and it takes me to this page, which is a bunch of downloadable QuickTime Components. I don't know which component to download to fix my problem!

I guess there's one more thing that will probably help resolve this problem... I don't see any video just heard audio 

Also, I am currently running:
QuickTime Pro Version 7.5.5 (249.13)

I selected the Movie Inspector at "format" the info says:
Uncompressed 10-bit 4:2:2, 720 x 486, Millions
IMA 4:1, Stereo (L R), 48.000 kHz

Thanks to all who help in advance!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2008)

Does VLC play that?
http://www.videolan.org/
Often when Quicktime misses a codec (and that can't be found), VLC does the job.


----------



## fb77 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nop, I already did


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2008)

How was this video made? Application etc? Maybe that can give more info on what codec we need to add. Divx?


----------



## fb77 (Nov 13, 2008)

General: QT Movie
Codecs: Uncompressed 10 bit Integer (big endian), timecode


----------



## mlschmid26 (Nov 24, 2008)

See this post on Creative Cow:

http://forums.creativecow.net/readpost/8/1011370

I had this same problem, and the last suggestion solved the problem.

Michael


----------



## fb77 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Michael... THANK YOU VERY MUCH..... I solved this issue!!

Fabi


----------

